# 2004 Chevy 2500 HD



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few pictures and a video of my 2004 chevy 2500HD with my new Pro Rack and Whelen 90 Watt Corner Storbes. The truck is a little dirty since I had to go out salting yesterday morning and still to cold to give it a proper cleaning. Oh and Picture of my girl and me at her holiday party. Free all night long and Filet and Salmon for dinner. Cant beat thatussmileyflag.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*A few more*

A few more


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice setup Burkartsplow


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Put some backup lights on that backrack. I put them on mine and wow, what a difference. Also useful to load the bed, or sander in your case.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*video*

and the video. it is processing so it may take a few minutes to get up.the video is with my phone so it not the highest quality, I will get one with my camera next storm.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Everything looks great. i like the look of those coopers too. by the way, whos the clown with that pretty girl?  j/k man


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

The ProRack looks great!!!!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

truck looks great and so does the g/f


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you need a new hat!! Nice rig, I like the pro rack too! I just got mine but not installed yet.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

I have those Coopers, they work great. 

How'd you wind up with a hottie like that? Some guys have all the luck.

Nice truck btw.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you going to put those wings on that blade? I notice your setup is from Zoresco, So is mine. Seems like they do good work.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I love the color of that truck, there are not many around.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for all the comments. yeah I am going to put the brackets on the 8.5 and and the 7.5 back up. both are poly so I am going to weld them on. so no matter what blade I put on I have the option for wings. yeah I don't know how I got her, but I am pretty damn lucky to have her. she likes to go plowing with me sometimes when she is not working. she says she misses me. who knows. but I saw another chevy same color but a 1 ton same year that I might pick. I want to try and keep the trucks looking the same. I think once I have my fleet of like ten trucks it will look pretty cool all lined up. and I will have ten trucks in t years. its a big goal, but you have to work for something. thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet truck


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

nice truck, but ford is where its at


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

tom's snow pro;682758 said:


> nice truck, but ford is where its at


Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Burkartsplow;682064 said:


> thanks for all the comments. yeah I am going to put the brackets on the 8.5 and and the 7.5 back up. both are poly so I am going to weld them on. so no matter what blade I put on I have the option for wings. yeah I don't know how I got her, but I am pretty damn lucky to have her. she likes to go plowing with me sometimes when she is not working. she says she misses me. who knows. but I saw another chevy same color but a 1 ton same year that I might pick. I want to try and keep the trucks looking the same. I think once I have my fleet of like ten trucks it will look pretty cool all lined up. and I will have ten trucks in t years. its a big goal, but you have to work for something. thanks again for the comments.


sounds like a plan, but what do you do in the warm seasons to fund the trucks (if you don't mind).

The truck looks stout, and it'd be cool to see it pushing some more snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

that's nice looking setup you have there....and g/f as well.lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Real nice set-up, you have a very pretty girl friend!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice setup, basically my twin lol. My plow is from zoresco also.


----------



## Mike_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice setup! What area of Cleveland do you plow in? I saw a truck nearly identical to your's the other day in Bedford.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice to see someone else running the Cooper ST. I like mine and they look nice on my 2004 GMC 2500! Im excited to see how they wear as it is my first set of those.


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't see where he mentioned how much he hadda spend for the hot chick.


J/K


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Snow-Con;691459 said:


> I don't see where he mentioned how much he hadda spend for the hot chick.
> 
> J/K


all it cost me was a couple of dates and few crazy nights out at the bar my last semester of college and she has not left me the last three years. im pretty lucky. plus she buys me gifts for the truck and listens to my plow stories.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

How do you like the reciever salt/sander? Does it work good?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck I like the color.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice Aaron and dam take the hat off and sweet chick you got there and luck she likes p;owing Mine hates it


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I would tend to agree, truck and girl look good. Have you thought about different keys in the front end to level it with the plow?


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice truck!!!! I agree time for a new hat!!! How old is that hat?? lol


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

lawncare18;706674 said:


> Nice truck!!!! I agree time for a new hat!!! How old is that hat?? lol


1 year old. I wear it all the time. this happens to all my hats. very comfortable. she is used to ratty hats now and doesn't care. well at least she doesn't...


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah you look like you've been drinking for free. old cloths are the best cloths (or hats)


----------



## snow plow lover (Jan 9, 2009)

Burkartsplow;681457 said:


> A few more


nice truck


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Burkartsplow;681451 said:


> Here are a few pictures and a video of my 2004 chevy 2500HD with my new Pro Rack and Whelen 90 Watt Corner Storbes. The truck is a little dirty since I had to go out salting yesterday morning and still to cold to give it a proper cleaning. Oh and Picture of my girl and me at her holiday party. Free all night long and Filet and Salmon for dinner. Cant beat thatussmileyflag.


Very nice truck. Get a V box spreader next though...


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the 'skirt' under the salter. Did you make it or buy it? Good idea, I spend too much time washing salt from my rear bumper. 
Watcha drinkin? Looks High octane.


----------



## abagoz (Jan 6, 2009)

Awsome ride, the truck looks good also..


----------

